# Bitter vs. Chartreuse Pigment vs. Nars Rated R??



## deathcabber (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone? TIA


----------



## rchickos (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I tried.  I have to get better at taking pictures, I hate it when they come out this crappy.

L to R: Rated R green color, Bitter, and Chartreuse pigment

With flash:





Without flash:





Chartreuse pigment is much brighter and more shimmery than the other two.  Bitter and the green in NARS Rated R are very, very similar.  The NARS is much more pearly though, and a touch darker.  The textures are best shown in the first picture, but the colors are better in the second picture.  Hope those help somewhat.


----------



## rchickos (Jan 29, 2007)

And here are the products themselves:

With flash:





Without flash:


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 29, 2007)

wow, thanks!!! you dont happen to own Overgrown too do you?


----------



## rchickos (Jan 29, 2007)

Hehe, I should've just grabbed all these greens to begin with!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L to R: True Chartreuse pigment, Chartreuse pigment, Overgrown, Rated R, Bitter, and Silly Goose

With flash:





Without flash:





Products: Silly Goose is in the 7-eye pallete, Bitter is in the 6-eye palette, Chartreuse is the top pigment and True Chartreuse is the bottom.

With flash:





Without flash (horrid focus, sorry, but colors are good):





I hope those help...they're all starting to look the same to me at the moment.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, you totally rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much! I keep just liking the NARS duo the best...its going on my wishlist pronto!


----------

